# Osmocote warning



## adiastra (Feb 13, 2018)

I am not sure if this has been discussed but do not use Osmocote root tabs in a nano tank. They provide nitrogen using 15% ammonia and will cause a spike. Luckily i noticed it fast and only lost a few shrimp before moving the rest into a makeshift breeder tank in my 55.


----------



## ustabefast (Jan 24, 2017)

I had a bga issue that cropped up back when I was using osmocote root tabs.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

adiastra said:


> I am not sure if this has been discussed but do not use Osmocote root tabs in a nano tank. They provide nitrogen using 15% ammonia and will cause a spike. Luckily i noticed it fast and only lost a few shrimp before moving the rest into a makeshift breeder tank in my 55.


If they are killing critters in a nano tank the release of ammonia in larger tanks can surely be a source of algae. When you see something recommended by experienced/professional people make sure your maintenance/husbandry habits match their's as well, which is often not the case.


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

Out of curiosity, how much did you use in the nano tank? I broke apart a capsule and used 1 little granule under each crypt. No issues so far.


----------

